# Need LGB Forney Spare Parts



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm not a beginner (30 year hobbyist) but didn't know which forum topic to post this. I'm looking for LGB Forney parts anyone wants to sell for spare parts for the Forney locos I refurbish and install DC/DCC power and sound systems, and then resell on eBay. Particularly right now I need the silver-colored Forney front boiler unit with smoke stack. Ort if anyone has any other Forney parts I'd also be interested in considering buying them.........or your entire Forney loco that doesn't work anymore that I can canibalize for parts. I'm also setting up my own hobbyist Website to sell my LGB locos........most of the LGB locos I've installed sound systems, either LGB, Piko, or Massoth: www.OldDominionRailways.com The Wix.com web-development tool is pretty neat where you can also post videos to demo the locos' operation and sound. 
Tom


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tom.........

You might try Barry Bedore @ [email protected] 

He was the LGB repair guy at LGB USA in San Diego before they closed it down..


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks Stan for the lead......I’ll definitely contact him.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

LGB333$$$$ said:


> I'm not a beginner (30 year hobbyist) but didn't know which forum topic to post this. I'm looking for LGB Forney parts anyone wants to sell for spare parts for the Forney locos I refurbish and install DC/DCC power and sound systems, and then resell on eBay. Particularly right now I need the silver-colored Forney front boiler unit with smoke stack. Ort if anyone has any other Forney parts I'd also be interested in considering buying them.........or your entire Forney loco that doesn't work anymore that I can canibalize for parts. I'm also setting up my own hobbyist Website to sell my LGB locos........most of the LGB locos I've installed sound systems, either LGB, Piko, or Massoth: www.OldDominionRailways.com The Wix.com web-development tool is pretty neat where you can also post videos to demo the locos' operation and sound.
> Tom


UPDATE: If anyone has any LGB Forney parts you'd like to sell I'm still interested. But I found the LGB.de Website's Spare Parts listing has the LGB 27253 Forney listed with euro prices; this is the last version of the Forney Marklin/LGB made a few years ago. The silver-colored smokebox/smokestack part on this loco is the same one used on the first three Forney locos made: LGB 20251; LGB 20252; and LGB 21251. So I emailed LGB.de Customer Service in Germany asking if a USA customer can order parts from their Website and the response was yes, but the shipping will be very expensive. I also want to order a couple other parts. So, I've asked my supplier in Germany to order the parts and ship them to me........he'll charge me reasonable shipping although it is expensive to ship even small boxes to the USA (30 - 60 euros). So, wanted everyone to be aware of the existance of the LGB.de Spare Parts and Parts Diagrams but it appears it contains mostly the current or more recently made LGB locomotives.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

LGB333$$$$ said:


> So, wanted everyone to be aware of the existance of the LGB.de Spare Parts and Parts Diagrams but it appears it contains mostly the current or more recently made LGB locomotives.


LGB under Marklin has stated a few times that they will make spare parts available (often sub-assemblies) for any product they have produced (that would start in 2008), but that they have no parts that are unique to the older models.

There are a few German LGB dealers who still have inventory of parts for the old LGB products, also a few ebayers in Germany who bought up huge lots from LGB (under Lehmann) who now peddle them on German ebay.

Knut


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out trainli in Nevada for lots of LGB parts.
Link to forney parts:



https://www.trainli.com/lgb-fourney-lgb-20251-p-260


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> Check out trainli in Nevada for lots of LGB parts.
> Link to forney parts:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan for the suggestion..........yes have ordered LGB loco parts several times from them. I found them originally at the York PA Large Scale Show but this year they didn't come. They told me it was too expensive for them to come all the way from NV.......they recently relocated to Reno. They reserarched ordering the silver-colored smokebox unit for one of my LGB Forney steamers and said it's no longer available from Marklin/LGB but guess they found one brand new someplace and said it would cost me $49 and I said that's a little too costly for my budget. I did buy a brand new grey-colored Forney smokebox from a dealer in Germany which was less than 6 euros........that's probably from the LGB inventory that many German dealers bought up. So, I may use this grey one on the loco that has a silver one which would make that Forney unique! Or I'm keeping my eyes open for a low cost one on eBay that I can salvage for parts.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

A little silver spray paint would make quick work of the grey. 

Later,

K


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

My silver matrix had to have a new rear bumper and was painted to match the rest of my car. They gave me a small bottle of paint and it closely matches mt LGB silver paint.
And since it is automotive paint I assumed it would have the necessary UV protection in the paint.


So, try auto matching paint at the auto supply stores.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> My silver matrix had to have a new rear bumper and was painted to match the rest of my car. They gave me a small bottle of paint and it closely matches mt LGB silver paint.
> And since it is automotive paint I assumed it would have the necessary UV protection in the paint.
> 
> 
> So, try auto matching paint at the auto supply stores.



Yes I have considered spray painting the smokebox which is fine for our own locos. But I also sell new and used sound system-upgraded locos on eBay and on my own website and buyers don't want nor deserve half-baked paint jobs on key parts like the smokebox. Alex/TrainLi owner advised me against trying to silver spray paint the grey smokebox if I want to sell the loco........said he tried it once and didn't work out. I've even had a potential loco customer considering buying a used LGB loco asked me to confirm there are no broken parts nor non-LGB parts installed on the loco which could potentially reduce the selling price.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

*LGB parts*



LGB333$$$$ said:


> I'm not a beginner (30 year hobbyist) but didn't know which forum topic to post this. I'm looking for LGB Forney parts anyone wants to sell for spare parts for the Forney locos I refurbish and install DC/DCC power and sound systems, and then resell on eBay. Particularly right now I need the silver-colored Forney front boiler unit with smoke stack. Ort if anyone has any other Forney parts I'd also be interested in considering buying them.........or your entire Forney loco that doesn't work anymore that I can canibalize for parts. I'm also setting up my own hobbyist Website to sell my LGB locos........most of the LGB locos I've installed sound systems, either LGB, Piko, or Massoth: www.OldDominionRailways.com The Wix.com web-development tool is pretty neat where you can also post videos to demo the locos' operation and sound.
> Tom


 https://www.trainli.com/ Tom I would call Joane at this place, very helpful people and I've gotten several parts from them. Bill


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

*lgb parts*

Tom I would go to https://www.trainli.com/ call Joane very helpful people, I've gotten several parts for the, Bill


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Tom, try https://www.trainli.com/ and speak to Joane, very helpful people, I've gotten several parts from them, Bill


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

choochoowilly said:


> https://www.trainli.com/ Tom I would call Joane at this place, very helpful people and I've gotten several parts from them. Bill


Thanks, Bill, for the suggestion............Dan already suggested TrainLi and as I responded to him, I've ordered parts from them and they already couldn't find the LGB Forney silver smokebox from Marklin.

"Thanks Dan for the suggestion..........yes have ordered LGB loco parts several times from them. I found them originally at the York PA Large Scale Show but this year they didn't come. They told me it was too expensive for them to come all the way from NV.......they recently relocated to Reno. They reserarched ordering the silver-colored smokebox unit for one of my LGB Forney steamers and said it's no longer available from Marklin/LGB but guess they found one brand new someplace and said it would cost me $49 and I said that's a little too costly for my budget. I did buy a brand new grey-colored Forney smokebox from a dealer in Germany which was less than 6 euros........that's probably from the LGB inventory that many German dealers bought up. So, I may use this grey one on the loco that has a silver one which would make that Forney unique! Or I'm keeping my eyes open for a low cost one on eBay that I can salvage for parts."


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The question here would be whether someone looking to buy this loco would rather have a smokebox that matches the original color on the model or a factory finish on the smokebox even if it's the "wrong" color and obviously a replacement part. Neither of them are "original," so collector value is diminished in either scenario. 

The other consideration is to look at the cost of acquiring the parts. If you can get the "factory" silver smokebox from Europe, but it costs you 60 Euros to have it shipped to you, are you going to recoup that expense in the sale price? Probably not. 

You mention "half-baked" paint; I'm not sure to what you're referring there. Absolutely, customers don't want bad paint jobs. If you're in the business of refurbishing locos, I would presume you to be comfortable with an airbrush or can of spray paint, and be able to do a "fully baked" quality paint job on anything that crosses your bench to where customer wouldn't be able to tell until you told them. 

If it were me, I'd match the original factory color as close as I could. I think "restored to original" is a lot more marketable than "pieced back together with spare parts that may not match." 

Later,

K


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

East Broad Top said:


> The question here would be whether someone looking to buy this loco would rather have a smokebox that matches the original color on the model or a factory finish on the smokebox even if it's the "wrong" color and obviously a replacement part. Neither of them are "original," so collector value is diminished in either scenario.
> 
> The other consideration is to look at the cost of acquiring the parts. If you can get the "factory" silver smokebox from Europe, but it costs you 60 Euros to have it shipped to you, are you going to recoup that expense in the sale price? Probably not.
> 
> ...


Hi K - You make some good points which I also endorse, e.g., the cost of shipping small parts from Germany to USA. Although you can find some sellers on eBay.de that charge reasonable shipping. I actually bought last month three small parts all brand new: The Forney Grey Smokebox - 5 euro; LGB 5v smoke unit - 10 euro; Forney Lake George Engineer Cab - 3.50 euro (Total $21.50). The Modellbahn Warenburg trains dealer does combined shipping and only charged me 12 euro ($14). So their parts prices and shipping are definitely a good deal. I also have a supplier in Germany for LGB and Massoth items who charges reasonable shipping.

With all due respect, my definition of "Half-baked" painting is when anyone tries to do it to replace the factory baked-in plastic colors. That includes if I do it, which I'm fairly capable using canned spray paint, or whether any other hobbyist does it. For example, twenty years ago I spray painted flat black a brand new LGB circus motorized tender and sold it on eBay with full background disclosure on my listing........it looked darn good but I don't know how well it held up over time with normal handling etc. I also had mentioned in an earlier posting on this topic thread that Aelx Tillmann, co-owner of TrainLI, who's originally from Germany, advised against my atempt to spray paint the smokebox if I planned to sell the loco (which I do) And I must confess, I'm a perfectionist for repairs and DC/DCC power/sound installations for my own G scale items and impose that same standard for any loco I sell. But for most G scale hobbyists who have good spray paint capabilities for their own loco fleet, I'd say go for it (but I'm not going to buy one). And finally it's obvious there's great diversity of opinions on this Large Scale Forum which makes participation a valuable learning experience and fun!


----------

